# H: Eldar/Necrons/Dark Eldar/Orks/Daemons/Tau/Dwarfs W: Cash/Marines/FW



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello All,

As I have amassed quite a range of collection I am seeking to boost my main forces through trading and or selling of my project forces.

Here is what I have up for trade currently (if traded out it will be shaded):

Eldar ( all metal)

20 metal guardians 
15 metal warp spiders 
1 weapon platform 
3 blasters
4 big wings hawks
6 small wings hawks
walker
Avenger exarch 
banshee 
big banshee 

Dwarves ( all metal)

15 maraders 
cannoner 
gyro 

Orks (over 50% are metal)

42 grots 
14 nobs 
13 tank busta 
33 ccw/weapon boyz 
15 space orks 
2 wagons w/ weapon platform
20 space orks 
zap gun 
big gun 
beer thing
2x aobr space ork leader 
grimlock 
snikrot 


Necrons (metal/non metal)

5 destroyers
11 scarab bases
60+ warriors
2 lords

Dark eldar (90% + are metal)
50 + warriors
50 + wyches
30+ incubi
1 takes
10+ scourges
1 raider
8+ Reavers
5+ helions
archon
15+ mandrakes
various metal lords female/male

Daemons ( 95% metal)
40+ blood letters
2 blood thirsters
1 skull taker
10 daemonnettes
10 pink horrors
5 flamers
12 plaugebearers
1 bloodhound
3 screamers

Tau
5 Hammerheads/Devilfish
20+ Firewarriors
10 + pathfinders
30 + drones
1 shaper
7 crisis suits
5 battlesuits
farsight
shadowsun


Also I have 5+ pounds of bits for each of my project armies so if your looking for any bits/weapons etc I can look through and we can work something out.


As always I will accept cash or euros  
I am as always looking for Dark Angels, Blood Angels, transports, tanks etc etc pretty much anything but dreadnoughts unless rifleman ( I have 17 traditional dreads heh) 

I have been having a craving for more sternguard/combi weapons as of late as well.

Also looking for anything forgeworld because as always I am a collector 


But I will look into any reasonable offer, whether its for my main armies or different armies. 

I actually like when things are built over on sprues, but any form is acceptable.


-DA-Knight


----------



## wboyden (Jun 16, 2013)

*Necron Bits*

Hi

Mainly interested in some necron bits, atm looking for some immortal chests/legs and spiny back bits 

I am new to 40k so I dont have many models but do have some nid and ork stuff no vehicles though if these are of any interest.

Have a couple NEW nid finecast and a new box of grey knights(changed mind on army)

Other then that paypal


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

PM'd.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, willing to deal with the UK?
If so can I ask: 
What condition are the Tau Hammerheads in? Painted/not
Is it the old or new Farsight model? Painted/not?
Condition/details on the Necron Warriors and Lords as well please. Painted/not?

To trade I have SM Termies, Tact squads and some other bits plus ££ of course.

Many thanks!!


----------



## wboyden (Jun 16, 2013)

PM'd.


----------



## MitchH311 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have these 6 close combat terminators : 





That I am looking to trade. I am keen on 3-6 crisis suits, 3 battlesuits, shadowsun and drones. I have a distinct preference for unassembled, but could handle assembled ones if need be.

I am also after DE: 4x Incubi 6x Kabalites 4x Wyches 2x Scourges (feathered wings) and 2 mandrakes. I'm fine for them to be metal but they need to look like the current models. Making a blood bowl team 

If your not interested in termies, I could always talk cash. Feel free to PM

Mitch


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Hummm sorry but I didnt get a Pm off you (if you were talking to me!!) lol


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Are any of the DE still available, and if so are they new or old models?


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a FW KoS - I want tankabustas, deffkoptas, flyers, meganobs only


----------

